# We did it



## Gary B (Mar 16, 2003)

Well we sold the Bounder, so now the search is on for a 5th wheel, looking for a 28' to 30' single slide 5er, like a Hitchhiker II! Better half took pics of the tails lights going away.   :laugh:    :bleh:    :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Mar 16, 2003)

We did it

GaryB, not going to congradulate you untill you get that new fiver   but, sounds like you were glad to see the tail lights on the Bounder leaving.   Better hurry camping season about here :approve:


----------



## Gary B (Apr 4, 2003)

We did it

Well we are no longer rvless, found a really nice 28.5 Hitchhiker II with the rear lounge, towed it home from Wis. all went great, boy love the sound of a 5er hitch locking.    :laugh:    :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## retlveit (Apr 4, 2003)

We did it

We did essentially the same thing.  Sold our SeaView MH on ebay and bought a pu/5er combination last Feb.  Dearly love the pu but haven't had an opportunity to use the 5er yet!  Seems like the storms have been rolling in just about every weekend!  The few weekends that have been clear we had other commitments (retirement party's, etc.) Sheesh!  Too get anywhere from here we have to go over Mt. passes, which means snow, which means I stay home!  (my idea of a relaxing fun time most definitely does not include towing a 5er on icy or slushy roads!)  

Next weekend for sure!  (third or fourth time I've said that)


----------



## Gary B (Apr 6, 2003)

We did it

Hi Tom, congrats on the retirement!!   I know exactly what your saying about towing on snow / ice, we are doing a good cleaning and putting all our stuff into the 5er, then hopefully in the next couple of weeks we'll give it a try out, but this is MN. and it probaly won't be till May. :laugh:


----------

